# mass specs



## BarabbasFCF (Apr 10, 2014)

I have been cruising this forum for awhile and decided to make an account.  After reading all the remarks towards UGL's and how bunk the gear is I find it odd no one here has ran mass specs on any of the UGL's they bash. Yeah bloods is one way of seeing if you have decent gear but nothing beats true science like mass specs. It seems we have alot of "bro science" flowing here. I pretty sure I will get flamed for this post but if all you got is bro science rhen I dont think you can really bash any UGL. I have ran many mass specs testing gear for guys from ugl gear some good some bad. But I will be the first to tell you not all ugl's are bunk. I have seen this type of shit all over other boards.."that ugl is shit" and the only reason its said is because they want you to beleive that only the main suppliers for the board have good gear.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 10, 2014)

bro im running hg test and ugl..I see zero difference..if u have a good lab..most ugls suck ass


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 10, 2014)

Do you personally have access to a mass spectrometer?  I'm sure a few people would gladly pay to have gear checked.  I think the reason most don't is they do not have access to it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 10, 2014)

BarabbasFCF said:


> I have been cruising this forum for awhile and decided to make an account.  After reading all the remarks towards UGL's and how bunk the gear is I find it odd no one here has ran mass specs on any of the UGL's they bash. Yeah bloods is one way of seeing if you have decent gear but nothing beats true science like mass specs. It seems we have alot of "bro science" flowing here. I pretty sure I will get flamed for this post but if all you got is bro science rhen I dont think you can really bash any UGL. I have ran many mass specs testing gear for guys from ugl gear some good some bad. But I will be the first to tell you not all ugl's are bunk. I have seen this type of shit all over other boards.."that ugl is shit" and the only reason its said is because they want you to beleive that only the main suppliers for the board have good gear.



also this board is a no source board so we dont support any ugls..we just give facts


----------



## BarabbasFCF (Apr 10, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> also this board is a no source board so we dont support any ugls..we just give facts


But bro you dont have facts without a mass spec. Your going off bullshit bro science. just cause a high ranking member says its crap you follow?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 10, 2014)

My ugl is the shit. U must not be reading the right shit around here because I've never seen someone say every ugl is bunk. That's retarded. 

Mass spectrometer. Lol. Bill nye the science guy. 

And one thing I've noticed about this board is the lack of bro science.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 10, 2014)

BarabbasFCF said:


> But bro you dont have facts without a mass spec. Your going off bullshit bro science. just cause a high ranking member says its crap you follow?



You have a agenda which i dont feel like getting involved with..what is a high ranking member?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 10, 2014)

BarabbasFCF said:


> But bro you dont have facts without a mass spec. Your going off bullshit bro science. just cause a high ranking member says its crap you follow?


What r u talking about BROOOO?? 

Show us where u saw someone say all ugls are bunk please. And again there are no sponsors on this board so u must either be retarded or just very stupid.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 10, 2014)

Rather than telling us we're all full of shit and have no proof of stuff we never actually said, maybe you should post up a list of results from all of the many labs you have tested.


----------



## BarabbasFCF (Apr 10, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Do you personally have access to a mass spectrometer?  I'm sure a few people would gladly pay to have gear checked.  I think the reason most don't is they do not have access to it.



Yes I do. I have tested for many UGL's. Raws and finished product.

Example UGL was selling NPP 200
After testing it showed only 47% 

His raws were cut with amino acids.  So it was around 93mg per ml.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 10, 2014)

Most of us do not have the option of having our illegal PED's tested that way.  We have to rely on the advice and personal experience of our friends.  It's not hard evidence, but it's also not just bull shit bro science.  Unless you have an analysis of every batch with lot numbers produced by a given lab, all you can say is one batch was good, which is really no better than the alternative.

You're welcome to put up a list of your findings with lab names, just no web sites.


----------



## BarabbasFCF (Apr 10, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> You have a agenda which i dont feel like getting involved with..what is a high ranking member?



No agenda bro. Just not understanding wht so many "trusted" members are saying quite a few ugl's are bunk with no facts to back it up. I serve to help people not get ripped off. No agenda intended bro.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 10, 2014)

What method did you use to ionize the NON-organic sample? ESI, MALDI, or APCI? What did you use as a standard for the sample? Where did you get it from?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 10, 2014)

BarabbasFCF said:


> No agenda bro. Just not understanding wht so many "trusted" members are saying quite a few ugl's are bunk with no facts to back it up. I serve to help people not get ripped off. No agenda intended bro.


So go to the specific threads and post ur evidence and prove them wrong Mr helper.


----------



## BarabbasFCF (Apr 10, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Most of us do not have the option of having our illegal PED's tested that way.  We have to rely on the advice and personal experience of our friends.  It's not hard evidence, but it's also not just bull shit bro science.  Unless you have an analysis of every batch with lot numbers produced by a given lab, all you can say is one batch was good, which is really no better than the alternative.
> 
> You're welcome to put up a list of your findings with lab names, just no web sites.



I understand its all about experiences of others but in this day and age we can actually get real facts. Thanks for giving me the opportunity to help bro.


----------



## BarabbasFCF (Apr 10, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> So go to the specific threads and post ur evidence and prove them wrong Mr helper.



Damn bro, let me guess Tren? I just wanted to shine some light on some of the bs I have read. It seems you are happy with your gear and have no need to find out what your actually putting in your body bro. With that brother I will leave ya to your bloods that you think will prove your gear is good.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 10, 2014)

Na no tren BROOOO. U just came here acting like u know everytjing about all ugls. And bloods don't prove my gear is real, me knowing the person who makes it and where they get it from proves it's real. Oh and me getting ****ing jacked proves it's real also.

and u still didn't answer docs question.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 10, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Na no tren BROOOO. U just came here acting like u know everytjing about all ugls. And bloods don't prove my gear is real, me knowing the person who makes it and where they get it from proves it's real. Oh and me getting ****ing jacked proves it's real also.
> 
> and u still didn't answer docs question.



Bc he can't .


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 10, 2014)

Exactly. 

He sounds like he heard someone else talk about this somewhere else and now is trying to act smart or somethin but still hadn't shown any evidence or proved anyone wrong. 

Mistakes happen and some batches could be bad and that's usually why labs get a bad name. Or they really are just shit.


----------



## Assassin32 (Apr 10, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Na no tren BROOOO. U just came here acting like u know everytjing about all ugls. And bloods don't prove my gear is real, me knowing the person who makes it and where they get it from proves it's real. Oh and me getting ****ing jacked proves it's real also.
> 
> and u still didn't answer docs question.



He's googling all the stuff in Doc's question right now.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 10, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Exactly.
> 
> He sounds like he heard someone else talk about this somewhere else and now is trying to act smart or somethin but still hadn't shown any evidence or proved anyone wrong.
> 
> Mistakes happen and some batches could be bad and that's usually why labs get a bad name. Or they really are just shit.



He logged off of course. It doesn't matter. I already have the fireworks display setup


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 10, 2014)

I also think you might be confusing a few issues here.  Most members say they would not want to deal with a company that has a web site.  That doesn't mean the gear is bad, it just means they don't want to deal with the company.  I'm sure many people here have found UGL's they totally trust and believe in, so it's not that we don't love our UGL's we're just leery of dealing with web sites.  In anther thread I said I had used Genshi before, I never said anything bad about the gear, but given the cost and customs and what not, I would be hard pressed to use them again as I have since found much better and less expensive options.

I do think it would be very helpful for newer members if you posted a list of good and bad labs you've tested rather than just referring to one at a time in various threads.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 10, 2014)

BarabbasFCF said:


> Yes I do. I have tested for many UGL's. Raws and finished product.
> 
> Example UGL was selling NPP 200
> After testing it showed only 47%
> ...




You just typed that up.  Scan and post up.  Stand and deliver my friend.  

If you really want to help us, show us who is selling bunk NPP.  Do it.  Or I will red rep your ass again.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 10, 2014)

*DISCLAIMER:

My statements are in no way referencing the purity or efficacy of any UGL. I'm simply calling BS where I see it. 



BarabbasFCF said:


> I have been cruising this forum for awhile and decided to make an account.  After reading all the remarks towards UGL's and how bunk the gear is I find it odd no one here has ran mass specs on any of the UGL's they bash. Yeah bloods is one way of seeing if you have decent gear but nothing beats true science like mass specs. It seems we have alot of "bro science" flowing here. I pretty sure I will get flamed for this post but if all you got is bro science rhen I dont think you can really bash any UGL. I have ran many mass specs testing gear for guys from ugl gear some good some bad. But I will be the first to tell you not all ugl's are bunk. I have seen this type of shit all over other boards.."that ugl is shit" and the only reason its said is because they want you to beleive that only the main suppliers for the board have good gear.



You claim bro-science yet use NO science to back up a single one of your words. Anyone who knows this game knows blood tests measure plasma concentration. ROCHE Eclia assays are accurate enough for most purposes. Some people take it a step beyond when they get bloods and get the LC/MS assay. Guess what that stands for? Liquid Chromatography-Mass Spectrometry. So the true science you want us to use is actually being used in many cases. Yet you in the same breath denounce it? 

Even the most bone-headed mass spec operators would know this since a huge portion of their job is to RUN THESE TESTS ON BLOOD WORK. 



Docd187123 said:


> What method did you use to ionize the NON-organic sample? ESI, MALDI, or APCI? What did you use as a standard for the sample? Where did you get it from?



You answered someone's question posted a few minutes before mine and one posted a few minutes after yet conveniently skipped over mine. Why? You couldn't answer. Then you log out 11minutes after I posted valid questions...hmmmm. 

1) steroids are ORGANIC compounds yet I called them non-organic. You couldn't even call me out on my intentional 'mistake'. 

2) you couldn't answer what method you used to ionize your sample. I'm not a mass spec operator so you could have simply picked any one of the 3 I mentioned but you didn't. I have no clue which method would be used but apparently neither do you lol. 

3) a mass spec doesn't give you purity. It gives you chemical makeup, molecular weight, and other bits of info. To calculate purity you need to compare to a standardized sample. Another couple questions a mass spec operator would be able to answer is what the standard is and where it came from or at least he reference manual you used to get the info from. 


Now to the juicy details. Your username is quite unique and likely not copied by anyone a simple google search turned up some interesting results. Don't try to deny that these are you bc the locations on the other forums match where your IP address is coming from on this forum. The oldest any of these posts is a bit under 2yrs and these are copy/paste jobs, no editing of your posts mind you. Let's see what you've said in he last ~2yrs (my favorites will be highlighted in red):



> Boldenone Decanoate, I can't find any info on this. I look it up and all that comes up is the Boldenone as (EQ) and the Decanoate as (Deca). I know this is a dumb question but why can't I find info on this form of Boldenone? Anyone know anything about it?



^^^this was a thread you made at Eroids (of all places Eroids, really?) in regards to Some ridiculous blend of boldenone (4 different esters). Someone told you most of it was bunk and you agreed with him. Why not simply run a mass spec bro? You do it all the time for others why not yourself?



> Ok so had enough for a 1ml pin and preloaded another one but it is only at .75. So would I be better off just goin with the two week testP at those doses or just pinning the .75 and getting my new vial of TestE in a week. And if the testP when should I start it. Could I run the testP at 150 for two weeks and then taper to 100 for another two weeks as my gym buddy suggested? (Please let me know if that's a bad idea) as I'm sure he is no where near your guys knowledge level.





> This might sound dumb but here it goes. Ben waiting on my pins and looks like they won't get to me in time. Where I live they demand a script for them. But I have some 18g that I use to draw, have been using 23g 1 1/2inch to pin. The 18's I have are only 1 inch. Can I use that to pin, kinda running out of time and don't think I have a choice. Thanks for the help.



You can run a mass spec but you don't know which sized needles you can use? When to use mass spec machines you're using needles all day to draw and mix liquids?



> Can anyone tell me if this is legit? This is my first cycle and don't want to pin if it's bad gear. Never seen any gear in my life so I have no clue. It seems kinda watery I was expecting more of a thickness. Will post better pics later (wife was wondering what I was doing so had to b quick) thanks for any help.



This was in regards to gear you had purchased. It was also from mid 2012. You ran your first cycle in 2012? How long have you been running mass specs hahahah? Apparently you can't even test your own stuff but you can for UGL's? How very noble of you. Either you got paid to run tests for UGLs and made it worth your while or you have no access to one at all. So you're either a paid sponsor or a lying idiot...maybe a bit of both. 



> Heard good things about it also. Wanted to see what you guys had to say about it. Gonna run there test- e for my first cycle will post results as I go. Thanks again guys.



2012 again in regards to Apoptek gear I believe. When did you first start using mass spec's if you only began using gear in 2012?



> Dosing question
> This might b a dumb question but here it goes. Say I have some test-e 400 and need to pin at 250 mg. how would I dose that? Thanks



^^^ that little gem is my personal favorite? You can't even do basic middle school math. Math you're REQUIRED to know for your job of mass spec operator. Hahahahaha


I'm led to believe you're a liar and a troll maybe a disgruntled ex member of the forum as you haven't posted this shit anywhere else but here (about mass specs).  You also make some peculiar references in other posts leading me to believe so.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 10, 2014)

Owned! ^^^^^^^


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> *DISCLAIMER:
> 
> My statements are in no way referencing the purity or efficacy of any UGL. I'm simply calling BS where I see it.
> 
> ...



Well done Doc.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well done Doc.



Thank you sir. 

I bet Regs could've done this with his eyes closed hahaha


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I bet Regs could've done this with his eyes closed hahaha



He also would have his mothers maiden name, girlfriends noodz, satellite images of his house and a semen sample.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 10, 2014)

Anyone else wanna go a couple rounds with the champ? Step up to the plate. 


Excellent post brother.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He also would have his mothers maiden name, girlfriends noodz, satellite images of his house and a semen sample.



Do you think Regs would have mass spec'd the semen sample and referenced it through CODIS?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> *DISCLAIMER:
> 
> My statements are in no way referencing the purity or efficacy of any UGL. I'm simply calling BS where I see it.
> 
> ...




You must need a baby wipe and some duct tape for your ass now that Doc has finished raping it!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 10, 2014)

Regs created CODIS....


----------



## halfwit (Apr 10, 2014)

I love you Dre.  



Full homo.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 10, 2014)

Holy shit...  Owned!!!!!  I hope he comes back I want to hear his reply


----------



## bronco (Apr 10, 2014)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Holy shit...  Owned!!!!!  I hope he comes back I want to hear his reply



SAME… Looks as if he checked this thread a couple hours ago, but made no reply. I figured since everyone on this board is full of bro science he would be able to defend himself. Guess not.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm still trying to wrap my head around how blood work is broscience.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 10, 2014)

I think I learned more from this post than any other I have read.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around how blood work is broscience.



Blood work maybe bro science to the ignorant (or liars in this case) but they also provide you the luxury of protection under HIPPA. Sending samples of actual gear to have tested is provided no such protection.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 10, 2014)

Damn DOC, well done. I think I just heard him running away yelping with his tail between his legs.   LOL.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 10, 2014)

Doc, I hate to break this to you, but you have to go downtown and turn yourself in to the cops. Because the way you kicked that 12 year old's ass was child abuse.


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 10, 2014)

BarabbasFCF said:


> No agenda bro. Just not understanding wht so many "trusted" members are saying





Docd187123 said:


> you're a liar and a troll and a disgruntled ex member of the forum



What up 502 how is it going?


----------



## event462 (Apr 10, 2014)

I always respected you doc, but now I'm a little bit scared of you!


----------



## JOMO (Apr 10, 2014)

HAHAHAAAAAAA! 

Good work Doc! I want to see him come back with a rebuttal.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 10, 2014)

He won't be back


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 10, 2014)

I guess my Doctor has it all wrong, he should be testing the Test Cyp from the pharmacy and not testing my bloodwork....I will start looking for a new doctor......I am so glad this thread was started by someone with so much knowledge......Cant believe my doctor was so stupid for testing my blood.......


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 10, 2014)

I check all of my gear with my ass spectrometer


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 10, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> I guess my Doctor has it all wrong, he should be testing the Test Cyp from the pharmacy and not testing my bloodwork....I will start looking for a new doctor......I am so glad this thread was started by someone with so much knowledge......Cant believe my doctor was so stupid for testing my blood.......



It's quite alright. What's really important is how you feel on the inside. Do you want to talk about it? Have you had thoughts of inflicting self-harm lately? A good oily rubdown always makes you feel better no?....


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 11, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I check all of my gear with my ass spectrometer



Rumpy, im gonna send mine too you can you please check it for me with your ass spectrometer?make sure its good stuff.....


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 11, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Rumpy, im gonna send mine too you can you please check it for me with your ass spectrometer?make sure its good stuff.....



I'll pin it deep and give you a full anal-ysis


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 11, 2014)

My birthday is on easter and I told my family to all chip in and get me a mass spectrometer. Can't ****ing wait. Can finally get jackeddddddd


----------



## schultz1 (Apr 11, 2014)

Im glad I continued to to page 3. Best ownage ive seen in a while. Damn funny.


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 20, 2014)

Damn......that was cool


----------

